# Battery Life In A Seamaster F300



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

Appologies if this has been covered before, but ....

Can anyone with a Seamaster f300 tell me how often you need to replace the battery in them?

The only electric watch I've ever owned was a Timex in the early 80's. It wasn't great as a timekeeper and ate it's way through batteries.

I've never really looked at electrics since, but I've realised it was probably more than a little unfair to judge every electric watch ever made on the basis of one Timex 

So, I really like the Omega's (and the Bulova Accutrons come to mention it), but I'm curious to know about battery life?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi.

A new quality battery such as a Renata 344 should last between 15 - 18mths.

Some will last longer it just depends on the watch.

Much less then this and you should have the consumption checked out, it should not exceed 9 micro-amperes.

Keith


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Hi.
> 
> A new quality battery such as a Renata 344 should last between 15 - 18mths.
> 
> ...


Cheers Keith. I think that Timex was a poorly chap - It needed a new battery every three months!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the f300s are better on batteries than the 214/218 accutrons in my experience... is there anything in the make up of the f300's movt that means it sips power rather than guzzles?


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

JonW said:


> I think the f300s are better on batteries than the 214/218 accutrons in my experience... is there anything in the make up of the f300's movt that means it sips power rather than guzzles?


Hello JonW, if the F300 is cleaned and well adjust it consume not to mutch power

greetings piet


----------

